

Safari 4 benchmarked: 42x faster than IE 7, 3.5x faster than Firefox 3 - edgefield
http://crave.cnet.co.uk/software/0,39029471,49301219,00.htm

======
halo
At JavaScript. When compared to the current stable version of Firefox 3 rather
than the beta where it is approximately equally matched. Using a test suite
designed by the writers of Webkit which the engine has almost certainly been
optimised for.

